# M9960 Cab Enclosure



## Leroy Romero (Sep 19, 2019)

I just noticed that when it's raining I have a leak on both sides of the cab enclosure any idea of where it's coming from top of cab looks fine?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it dripping on your head, or are your feet just getting wet?
Did you have any extra lighting installed on the exterior of the cab? Maybe the roof gasket is leaking a little or the window seals. Have a good look around all the rubber seals.


----------



## Leroy Romero (Sep 19, 2019)

Neither. It's dripping down on both sides (over the control panel on the right side) No additional lighting installed. Will check the gasket again they appear ok but something is going on


----------

